# Home Server Video Stream (DivX)



## HORNSWOGGLE (1. Mai 2009)

Hi,

Ich habe einen Home Server unter "dyndns.org", auf dem ich Windows Server 2003 habe und eine Webseite auf der ich Divx Webplayer eingebunden habe, das Problem, da man nur mit Passwort in den Server kommt um auf die Webseite zuzugreifen, um das Video anzusehen, bringt der Divx folgende Fehler Meldung:

http://bildupload.sro.at/p/308927.html

Ich habe im DivX Forum einen Thread gefunden, in dem das mit .htacces Besprochen wird!

Siehe hier:
http://labs.divx.com/node/1468

Der DivX hat einen schutz damit man das Video nicht klauen kann, unter Passwortgechützten Seiten, wie mach ich das jetzt das man das Video Streamen kann ohne Passwort einzugeben, von Windows selber kommt eine PW Anforderung, wenn ich das PW und BN eingebe geht es trotzdem nicht, da kommt die Meldung?


----------



## bled (2. Mai 2009)

Wie wichtig ist es denn, dass der Server durch ein Passwort geschützt ist? Wäre es nicht möglich, das Verzeichnis mit den Videos ungeschützt zu lassen und nur die anderen zu schützen?
Wohin soll überhaupt gestreamt werden und wieso muss das von einem lokalen Server abgeholt werden?


----------



## HORNSWOGGLE (2. Mai 2009)

Nein es ist nicht möglich ungeschützt weil das system das nicht zulässt.
Es gibt ca 20 remote nutzer  die z.b. party videos ansehen wollen, das soll über den DivX
laufen, ich hab das mal mit anderen Playern gemacht und erlich gesagt kommen die überhaupt nicht in Frage, das Video soll zum User auf den normalen PC gestreamt werden, doch das geht ja iwi nicht weil der DivX das verhindert (Video Diebstahlschutz).

The Video cannot be reached (401error) it appears 
the server is denying access to the file.


----------



## Maik (2. Mai 2009)

Hi,

wenn ich  nach divx 401 error befrage, lese ich hier und da die Empfehlung, auf die Vorgängerversion "zurückzugreifen".

mfg Maik


----------

